# powder



## codfish1 (Sep 12, 2010)

I am new to reloading and was wondering what is the best powder to reload for 300 win mag


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

You will more than likely want to stick with some of the slower burning powders for the 300 win mag, depending on bullet weights you are using.

I personally use H4831, loading 165's and 180's, but there are many, many many many more out there. I use a lot of H4831 in my other rifles so it's a natural choice for me since I have it on hand and that I have gotten good results with. Loading for multiple rifles I try to minimize the numbers of different powders I have on hand if I can, but there is no one for all powder really.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I like IMR 4350 simply because I can reload for several calibers with it.
But the best way to find the powder is to look at the load information in a reloading manual. Find a load that will fit your needs and wants. Then go to a place that sells powder and see what they stock and if they keep running out when you may want to buy some. 
No sence trying to use some thing the store has on back order all the time.

 Al


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I use H1000 in my rifle. I am shooting the 220gr SMK. Here is a webpage you may want to look at.

http://data.hodgdon.com/main_menu.asp

There are many that will work and what works for someone may not work for you.

If you were somehow able to land a punch on Chuck Norris your entire arm would shatter upon impact. This is only in theory, since, come on, who in their right mind would try this?


----------

